
The Autodesk File - nz
https://www.fourmilab.ch/autofile/www/autofile.html
======
drallison
John Walker's tale of the rise of Autodesk ought to be required reading for
every entrepreneur starting a company. Period. While it is true that most
start-ups do not have the intellectual depth of the founders of Autodesk, they
have to contend with the same problems. While it may be apocryphal, I remember
another Autodesk friend saying that John regretted the day that Autodesk had
to hire its first employee with an IQ under 200.

And while you are reading it, take a look at the other stuff at
[http://www.fourmilab.com](http://www.fourmilab.com).

